# Cypress siding FREE



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

I've got a small 10x10 building with cypress siding 1930s in LaPorte if anyone wants it. Bring your own tools. FREE the siding is 1x6 (713)408-1549


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Mostly inside ship lap now, it's pine


----------

